# Sacramento @ New Orleans Game Thread (1/8)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (21-10) @ New Orleans Hornets (2-29)
New Orleans Arena, Saturday January 8th, 2005
6:00 PT, NBALP, CSN-Sacramento *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































P.J. Brown/Lee Nailon/Rodney Rogers/J.R. Smith/Baron Davis *


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacramento (21-10) at New Orleans (2-29) 8:00 pm EST 



> NEW ORLEANS (Ticker) -- The New Orleans Hornets will try to avoid their second 11-game losing streak of the season when they host the Sacramento Kings on Saturday.
> 
> Having won just two games all season, the Hornets lost 11 straight from November 23 to December 14. Prior to this season, the franchise had only three double-digit losing streaks - all coming in the first three years of the team's existance.
> 
> ...


I like this. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hornets board game thread 

:wave:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My prediction:

*Sactown 113*
Hornets 101

*Peja 41pts*

Davis 23pts


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

You did also a nice game thread!!!

my prediction:

Hornets 93 
Kings 110

J.R. Smith 45 points


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> You did also a nice game thread!!!
> 
> my prediction:
> ...


Thanx man. 

Smith with 45.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 109
No 90


Not a fan of kings playing back to back but we should be able to win this one pretty easily.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> Kings 109
> No 90
> 
> ...


haha, me neither. 

Hopefully CWebb doesn't take many shots. :gopray:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> haha, me neither.
> ...


Don't count on it, the more Webb misses, the more he takes. And i expecting a no legged jumper today, so expect some shots going up.

Prediction:

Kings 103
Hornets 96

Bibby: 28 pts
Peja: 24 pts, 7 Reb
Miller: 18 pts, 8 Reb


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 49
Hornets 47

Peja: 15 pts
Webber: 14 pts, 11 Reb

Only up by 2, inexcusable


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

We are just not going anywhere this year.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow Looks like no ones gonna win the supporting membership.

2 players taking 20 shots and only making 6 is not acceptable Peja was the only good player for the kings tonight, lossing to a team thats won 2 games prior to this is ****ing embrassing and i also think that Cwebb should have only played 20min or eles againts a team liek NO on back to back nights.

Ill be amazed if i can fall asleep tonight.:upset:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Sacremento lots of skill but not enough *heart*


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> Sacremento lots of skill but not enough *heart*


you said it!!

Too many stat players; C-Webb and company will have to drop there balls and man up if they ever want to compete for a championship.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

on the plus side another nice game from Mo Evans!! Somebody should start a fan club!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> Not a fan of kings playing back to back but we should be able to win this one pretty easily.


(cough cough) understatment....

who would have guessed that it would be he KINGS that would hand the Hornets there 3rd win of the year


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> on the plus side another nice game from Mo Evans!! Somebody should start a fan club!!


I'm already a member ! and I should be the named the "senior member" because I like Mo Evans since when he was here in Italy the last year


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

how did the kings lose. thats terrible when u lose to a 2-29 team well o well someone had to lose to them


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> how did the kings lose. thats terrible when u lose to a 2-29 team well *o well someone had to lose to them*


Thats how I look it too.


----------

